# This weekends weather...to fish or not to fish



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Was planning on running down to CC or rockport Sunday. Looks like rain is coming. Would it be worth while to make the trip down or would I be wasting fuel? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

Monday forcast said 80% Sunday
Tuesday forcast said 20% Sunday
today's forcast says 60% Sunday

...... they dont have a clue what its going to do. One thing that seems to be relatively same is that there is something moving through Saturday evening in to Sunday, but they dont know how much if any rain we will get. I would wait until Friday or Saturday morning before making your ultimate decision


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Wonder if there will be to much fresh water in the bays 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

NOAA just says "Bays choppy" in Rockport instead of giving feet. What sea height are you comfortable fishing in?


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i'd worry less about the rain and more about wind and temperature...


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

Deer30 said:


> Wonder if there will be to much fresh water in the bays
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it would take a lot more rain than forecasted to freshen up the bay.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

johnsons1480 said:


> NOAA just says "Bays choppy" in Rockport instead of giving feet. What sea height are you comfortable fishing in?


I don't really fished anything deeper than 10-12 feet. Mostly 2-5 foot range. Will be in boat this weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

It's Oyster Fest if you can't fish. Looks like a lot of rain Saturday afternoon and evening.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

I need good news


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*oh well then*

its gonna rain its butt off maybe some tornadoes too. everytime I go the eating is great but I'm in rubber boots


barronj said:


> It's Oyster Fest if you can't fish. Looks like a lot of rain Saturday afternoon and evening.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

FLAT FISHY said:


> its gonna rain its butt off maybe some tornadoes too. everytime I go the eating is great but I'm in rubber boots


Sundays weather forecast changes every hour!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

GO !


----------



## Raf73698324 (Jan 5, 2017)

I was planning on going fishing this weekend now just going to play by ear see what the forecast changes to on Friday.


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll be down in Rockport this weekend for Oysterfest. I don't know if I'm going to fish Saturday until I look at the radar that morning.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Maybe I can find a cove to hide in and catch some fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Deer30 said:


> Maybe I can find a cove to hide in and catch some fish
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Put in at Cove Harbor and fish Estes, it never gets too rough to fish and the boat ramp is always close by if the weather turns ugly! But yeah, Oyster Fest weekend is usually wet and windy.


----------



## etexsaltycat (Apr 12, 2013)

If you stay home the weather will be great. If you go fishing the weather will suck. I vote fishing.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

Deer30 said:


> Was planning on running down to CC or rockport Sunday. Looks like rain is coming. Would it be worth while to make the trip down or would I be wasting fuel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sunday is starting to look pretty good. I would go.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

boat_money said:


> i'd worry less about the rain and more about wind and temperature...


yup ...

.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Too much rain ? too fresh in the bay?


huntfish2011 said:


> No, it would take a lot more rain than forecasted to freshen up the bay.


This^ nice work HuntFish!


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

What should I expect to see post front?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. AB (Mar 1, 2012)

Go fishing. You can't catch them at the house. Even on a wet day there are windows of opportunity.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

If you wait for the tide to be right, wind to be right, rain chance to be right, Wells forecast to be excellent, Texas Saltwater Fishing to be 5 stars, solunar table to be right and any other thing to be right, you'll get to fish about 2 days a year, lol. Just go fish.


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

I'll be out there plugging away in the morning. Going to hit a few places pretty close to the ramp and see what's happening. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well Deer30. Did you decide to go?


----------



## lotsofhp (Dec 2, 2013)

Brian Castille said:


> If you wait for the tide to be right, wind to be right, rain chance to be right, Wells forecast to be excellent, Texas Saltwater Fishing to be 5 stars, solunar table to be right and any other thing to be right, you'll get to fish about 2 days a year, lol. Just go fish.


What is Texas Saltwater Fishing? Is that an app?


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

lotsofhp said:


> What is Texas Saltwater Fishing? Is that an app?


https://www.texassaltwaterfishingmagazine.com/

magazine/website


----------



## txfishkiller (Jan 20, 2013)

full moon, bad weather, Spring Break-Stay Home


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

huntfish2011 said:


> Well Deer30. Did you decide to go?


Sorry for the late reply. I didn't make it down after all. My partner bailed on me last minute and I didn't want to make the run alone. I'm actually loaded up about to head down to rockport right now. We are staying until Tuesday, I'll be bringing the boat and hoping for some decent weather so I can break in the motor. I'm sure I'll be fishing solo, so if anyone is down there and wants to get on the water. I have a open seat. I'm fishing out of a Alumacraft 2072 tunnel bay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

We didn't make it down that weekend either. I had a trip booked for this past weekend and it got cancelled also. I guess the fishing gods don't want me to fish. Haha!

Oh well, gave me more time to play with tackle, google earth, homeport, and add waypoints and tracks to my GPS.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

huntfish2011 said:


> We didn't make it down that weekend either. I had a trip booked for this past weekend and it got cancelled also. I guess the fishing gods don't want me to fish. Haha!
> 
> Oh well, gave me more time to play with tackle, google earth, homeport, and add waypoints and tracks to my GPS.


I'm here and have yet to take the boat out. Hopefully I can get it out on the water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

